# Napoli: 23 milioni all'Empoli per Valdifiori, Saponara e Hysay



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Napoli sta dando l'assalto all'Empoli. La società partenopea ha messo nel mirino tre giocatori del club toscano da regalare al tecnico Sarri. Uno, si sa, è Valdifiori. La trattativa è praticamente conclusa (http://www.milanworld.net/valdifiori-e-del-napoli-e-fatta-vt29215.html ). Gli altri due sono Saponara (ex Milan) e Hysay. Per tutti e tre De Laurentiis ha offerto 23 milioni di euro. Si tratta.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

Se penso che potevano esserci noi in questa situazione mi vengono i brividi lungo la schiena.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2015)

Al di là di Sarri, del Napoli, dell'Empoli ecc. ma mi spiegate che senso ha svaligiare l'ex squadra del nuovo tecnico? Ok che li conosce, ok che si fida ma tre giocatori sono tanti, aggiungici poi la loro mediocrità e la frittata è fatta. Cioè, il Napoli si sta "rafforzando" dall'Empoli, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2015)

Saponara può prendere il posto di Hamsik ed è giovane, gli altri due però due onesti mestieranti


----------



## Mou (18 Giugno 2015)

Quindi il Napoli mira a diventare come l'Empoli. Higuain in questo clima proprio non ce lo vedo a restare...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Napoli sta dando l'assalto all'Empoli. La società partenopea ha messo nel mirino tre giocatori del club toscano da regalare al tecnico Sarri. Uno, si sa, è Valdifiori. La trattativa è praticamente conclusa (http://www.milanworld.net/valdifiori-e-del-napoli-e-fatta-vt29215.html ). Gli altri due sono Saponara (ex Milan) e Hysay. Per tutti e tre De Laurentiis ha offerto 23 milioni di euro. Si tratta.



il napoli in difesa e a centrocampo è qualcosa di osceno e incredibilmente questi 3 giocatori sono più forti di quelli che hanno,soprattutto saponara secondo me è un buon acquisto e il terzino albanese è meglio di maggio goulam ecc,per non parlare di valdifiori che in confronto a gargano o david lopez è iniesta,io penso che con questi acquisti si rinforzi a patto di non perdere quelli davanti,certo non faranno nessun salto di qualità ma non peggiorano sicuro.


----------



## il condor (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Napoli sta dando l'assalto all'Empoli. La società partenopea ha messo nel mirino tre giocatori del club toscano da regalare al tecnico Sarri. Uno, si sa, è Valdifiori. La trattativa è praticamente conclusa (http://www.milanworld.net/valdifiori-e-del-napoli-e-fatta-vt29215.html ). Gli altri due sono Saponara (ex Milan) e Hysay. Per tutti e tre De Laurentiis ha offerto 23 milioni di euro. Si tratta.



23mln è da pazzi. Sentivo per valdifiori 5mln e Hysay 6mln. Quindi Saponara 12mln?? De laurentis è fuori....


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Al di là di Sarri, del Napoli, dell'Empoli ecc. ma mi spiegate che senso ha svaligiare l'ex squadra del nuovo tecnico? Ok che li conosce, ok che si fida ma tre giocatori sono tanti, aggiungici poi la loro mediocrità e la frittata è fatta. Cioè, il Napoli si sta "rafforzando" dall'Empoli, non so se mi spiego.



Se prendi Sarri sai già che, automaticamente, svolti verso la mediocrità. Ecco perchè ci disperavamo tanto quando ce lo accostavano. Sono allenatori che, anche se proiettati su grandi piazze, continuano a pensare in minuscolo ed a guardare indietro.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Napoli sta dando l'assalto all'Empoli. La società partenopea ha messo nel mirino tre giocatori del club toscano da regalare al tecnico Sarri. Uno, si sa, è Valdifiori. La trattativa è praticamente conclusa (http://www.milanworld.net/valdifiori-e-del-napoli-e-fatta-vt29215.html ). Gli altri due sono Saponara (ex Milan) e Hysay. Per tutti e tre De Laurentiis ha offerto 23 milioni di euro. Si tratta.


15 milioni per tutti e tre sono anche troppi


----------



## Nicco (18 Giugno 2015)

Sarei contento per l'empoli, una valanga di soldi per una società così.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Napoli sta dando l'assalto all'Empoli. La società partenopea ha messo nel mirino tre giocatori del club toscano da regalare al tecnico Sarri. Uno, si sa, è Valdifiori. La trattativa è praticamente conclusa (http://www.milanworld.net/valdifiori-e-del-napoli-e-fatta-vt29215.html ). Gli altri due sono Saponara (ex Milan) e Hysay. Per tutti e tre De Laurentiis ha offerto 23 milioni di euro. Si tratta.



fuori di testa.  

altro che ital-napoli, questo è direttamente l'empolnapoli.


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2015)

Bene cosi, Saponara ci frutterà qualche ulteriore milione. Un Napoli finalmente ridimensionato sarà il posto ideale per lui.


----------



## Eziomare (19 Giugno 2015)

dimenticate che il Napoli è una delle poche società economicamente "sane", hanno cioè il bilancio in attivo, cosa piu' unica che rara a questi livelli. Bisogna riconoscere questo merito secondo me


----------



## Hammer (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Napoli sta dando l'assalto all'Empoli. La società partenopea ha messo nel mirino tre giocatori del club toscano da regalare al tecnico Sarri. Uno, si sa, è Valdifiori. La trattativa è praticamente conclusa (http://www.milanworld.net/valdifiori-e-del-napoli-e-fatta-vt29215.html ). Gli altri due sono Saponara (ex Milan) e Hysay. Per tutti e tre De Laurentiis ha offerto 23 milioni di euro. Si tratta.



Grazie di esistere Mr. Bee. Altrimenti questi tre si erano già accasati a Milano, con buona pace della nostra risurrezione


----------



## Serginho (19 Giugno 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> dimenticate che il Napoli è una delle poche società economicamente "sane", hanno cioè il bilancio in attivo, cosa piu' unica che rara a questi livelli. Bisogna riconoscere questo merito secondo me



E questo aspetto è sicuramente collegato al fatto che non vincono e non vinceranno una segaccia di nulla


----------



## Eziomare (19 Giugno 2015)

lottano ai vertici, questo è molto, poi se conta solo vincere è ben altro discorso, io tiferei Milan anche in eccellenza, la vittoria è un plus, non una condizione necessaria


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Napoli sta dando l'assalto all'Empoli. La società partenopea ha messo nel mirino tre giocatori del club toscano da regalare al tecnico Sarri. Uno, si sa, è Valdifiori. La trattativa è praticamente conclusa (http://www.milanworld.net/valdifiori-e-del-napoli-e-fatta-vt29215.html ). Gli altri due sono Saponara (ex Milan) e Hysay. Per tutti e tre De Laurentiis ha offerto 23 milioni di euro. Si tratta.



Aurelio ha intenzione anche di farsi dare dall'Empoli anche le maglie dell'anno scorso? visto che coi colori ci siamo pure....


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> dimenticate che il Napoli è una delle poche società economicamente "sane", hanno cioè il bilancio in attivo, cosa piu' unica che rara a questi livelli. Bisogna riconoscere questo merito secondo me



Certo, infatti quale tifoso a fine anno non sogna di vedere il presidente che solleva il bilancio societario gridando "Siamo in attivo!!"


----------



## Renegade (19 Giugno 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> lottano ai vertici, questo è molto, poi se conta solo vincere è ben altro discorso, io tiferei Milan anche in eccellenza, la vittoria è un plus, non una condizione necessaria



Se sei una Big è una condizione necessaria. Se sei una provinciale è un plus.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> fuori di testa.
> 
> altro che ital-napoli, questo è direttamente l'empolnapoli.



l'empolnapoli


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Napoli sta dando l'assalto all'Empoli. La società partenopea ha messo nel mirino tre giocatori del club toscano da regalare al tecnico Sarri. Uno, si sa, è Valdifiori. La trattativa è praticamente conclusa (http://www.milanworld.net/valdifiori-e-del-napoli-e-fatta-vt29215.html ). Gli altri due sono Saponara (ex Milan) e Hysay. Per tutti e tre De Laurentiis ha offerto 23 milioni di euro. Si tratta.



follia pura,una cifra assurda


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Vorrei sapere Mertens e Callejon dove vanno a finire...insieme ad Higuain, perchè è certo che parta.


----------



## Jino (20 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Vorrei sapere Mertens e Callejon dove vanno a finire...insieme ad Higuain, perchè è certo che parta.



Tutti all'estero direi, ADL non li venderà mai in Italia. Callejon si parla di Atletico. Mertens e Higuain di Premier. Ma credo sia prematuro, ad ogni modo quasi sicuramente partono tutti e tre.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Giugno 2015)

Hamsik pare torni in mezzo al campo da mezz'ala. Con appunto Valdifiori ed eventualmente Allan a fargli compagnia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Hamsik pare torni in mezzo al campo da mezz'ala. Con appunto Valdifiori ed eventualmente Allan a fargli compagnia.



Centrocampo a tre? E davanti?


----------



## pennyhill (20 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Centrocampo a tre? E davanti?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Mi sembra una squadra da Europa League.


----------



## Marchisio89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tutti all'estero direi, ADL non li venderà mai in Italia. Callejon si parla di Atletico. Mertens e Higuain di Premier. Ma credo sia prematuro,* ad ogni modo quasi sicuramente partono tutti e tre.*


Per la mancata qualificazione di CL o per l'addio di Benitez?


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2015)

Al Napoli basterebbe un difensore centrale ed un paio di centrocampisti decenti...Invece puntano sui cessi dell'Empoli, bah.


----------



## Davidinho22 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Napoli sta dando l'assalto all'Empoli. La società partenopea ha messo nel mirino tre giocatori del club toscano da regalare al tecnico Sarri. Uno, si sa, è Valdifiori. La trattativa è praticamente conclusa (http://www.milanworld.net/valdifiori-e-del-napoli-e-fatta-vt29215.html ). Gli altri due sono Saponara (ex Milan) e Hysay. Per tutti e tre De Laurentiis ha offerto 23 milioni di euro. Si tratta.



avrei preso solo Valdifiori, STOP. Ah rugani ma è della juve e lo considero non trattabile


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Vorrei sapere Mertens e Callejon dove vanno a finire...insieme ad Higuain, perchè è certo che parta.



Higuain = Arsenal
Callejon = Atletico
Mertens = Liverpool


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Per la mancata qualificazione di CL o per l'addio di Benitez?



Penso per il progetto provinciale con ridimensionamento. E più che se ne vadano credo siano stati pure spinti perché non si vogliono più pagare certi ingaggi.
De Laurentiis è uscito di senno, comunque. Invece di prendere 2 difensori e 2 mediani internazionali, puntando alla CL, smonta la squadra e va a prendere i cessi dell'Empoli. Assurdo. Ci giocheremo il 5-6 posto contro di loro l'anno prossimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Higuain = Arsenal
> Callejon = Atletico
> Mertens = Liverpool



Se fosse così mi fionderei volentieri su Giroud.


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se fosse così mi fionderei volentieri su Giroud.



Penso che il valore di Giroud oscilli tra i 16 e i 20 mln. Sia in Inghilterra che in Italia ce lo perculano non poco. Passa come l'attaccante pippa e intanto fa sui 18-20 gol all'anno ogni stagione. E' forte sia di testa che coi piedi, pure nel gioco aereo e i calci piazzati. Si fa trovare sempre pronto. Secondo me meglio lui di Dzeko e Mandzukic. Chiaramente bisogna vedere che combina senza organizzazione dietro. L'Arsenal è il club che gioca più di squadra al mondo. Tutte le azioni dell'Arsenal ricordano quelle del famoso 1-2 con Shevchenko, Serginho ecc. Quelle azioni l'Arsenal le fa ogni sabato. Se a servire Giroud metti Muntari, De Jong, ecc. siamo sempre lì.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Penso che il valore di Giroud oscilli tra i 16 e i 20 mln. Sia in Inghilterra che in Italia ce lo perculano non poco. Passa come l'attaccante pippa e intanto fa sui 18-20 gol all'anno ogni stagione. E' forte sia di testa che coi piedi, pure nel gioco aereo e i calci piazzati. Si fa trovare sempre pronto. Secondo me meglio lui di Dzeko e Mandzukic. Chiaramente bisogna vedere che combina senza organizzazione dietro. L'Arsenal è il club che gioca più di squadra al mondo. Tutte le azioni dell'Arsenal ricordano quelle del famoso 1-2 con Shevchenko, Serginho ecc. Quelle azioni l'Arsenal le fa ogni sabato. Se a servire Giroud metti Muntari, De Jong, ecc. siamo sempre lì.



Per me ha un'ottima tecnica individuale anche, non come Ibra ma non è male.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Giugno 2015)

Prendiamo Jorginho allora, cosa rimane a fare a Napoli, il panchinaro di Valdifiori?


----------

